# Time to TOOT the horn...



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Yep, I broke 1000 posts some time ago, but nobody seemed to notice so, I am making mention in my own way.

My little message counter is approaching 1100 posts, so I thought it was high time to reflect on those 1100 posts and this little community....

Back in October of 1999, when I had the fortune of discovering ChefTalk...

There were only 296 other members...

Of which I have had the opportunity to meet 12 in person...

Chat with 8 others on the phone...

Work with 1 on a daily basis...

Watch 3,229 new members join our family...

There were only 8 forums and 300+ posts...

Styx wasn't even named the official band of ChefTalk back then...

No such thing as "Top 25" posters, alphabetical searches or "Polls"...

There were 12 lonely 'smilies'...

No way to tell who was on the forums...

No free email...

Birthdays? Nope, you had to ask... because there wasn't a calendar, either...

Heck, there wasn't even ChefTalk gear!

So, now, as I embark on my next 1100 posts, I can only be greatful for all the wonderful folks I have had the pleasure of 'talking' to and look forward to meeting the others that have yet to 'walk through the doors.' I have benefited from so much of the wonderful input that I can't imagine where I would be without everybody on the home team.
That's all. Thank you!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Beautiful Jim,

We love you and have learned so much from you to.

Keep posting,teaching and learning.
CC


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Well said Jim. Here's to the next 1100 (and my first  )

Jock


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That brought a virtual tear to my eye, Jim. 

Don't you feel OLD now?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

"Meatloaf" or "Hot Tuna" could arguably also be ChefTalk bands. They just don't have the following that Styx has.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What a wonderful post Jim!!! Though I have to question when it was decided that Styx was the offical band of Cheftalk. I don't remember ever being asked for my vote!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Way to go.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm still working on my posts! Congrats. I'd ask Brad what he's seen over the years, but 2000 of his posts came in that short period earlier when he was between gigs


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Jim. Your retrospective was enlightening! As I sit here drinking from my ChefTalk mug, about to put on my ChefTalk apron to make dinner (no kidding), I have to say how much the people here have contributed to the pleasure I find in life. 

Here's to you and to everyone who makes this place so great! :beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Cape... It is _you_ from whom I have learned much!

Jock... may your posting be as much fun as mine has been!!

Momo... Tears! Ahhhhh, my sediment works. But, alas, I do not feel old... only well marinated.  And while Hot Tuna or Meatloaf may be 'suited' for our community, I insist on standing by our boys in Styx 

Pete... see note above!

CoolJ... thanks! It's been a blast.

Chrose... I can't even imagine approaching 4000 [email protected]  The Caped One is certainly a prolific poster. We should be honored to have him among our ranks.

Mezz... and here :beer: is to you. Your are a pillar of our community.

Thank you all for 'giving in' to my own _tooting_! I have been waiting to do this for so long. And with this post, it is officially 1100... yeah!!


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

Congrats! I bet you have the strongest finger muscles on here! 

SG


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That can be taken a lot of ways, eh?! Thanks for the compliment, but I am sure Cape Chef, Kimmi, Momo and gang have far out 'keyed' my strokes of the 'board.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Jim your presence is so valued here. I am thankful for all of the hard work you have put into the site from writing articles to book reviews to helping moderate the cafe.

A few years back I never thought I would make friends via the internet but I did and you are one of them and a good one at that.

Hope to see you and your family again some day soon Jimbo.

P.S. Like how you slipped in the "Styx" as the official ChefTalk band.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Are we gonna have virtual thumb wrestles? If so, I'm in.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Nicko, I am certainly the one who has benefited from the community that you have worked to build. And, yes, that 'official band' did just slip right in there... cool, huh?!

What about virtual thumb wrestling? Heck, I'd settle for re-opening our chat room.... remember that far back


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats,

Has an international convention ever been discussed.
Perhaps we could wear ceremonial torques with horns a la moose lodge !


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So well said Jim, I admire your writting talent. Congratulations on your first 1000 posts!

Now that I have my computer back home I promise I'll get the beet bread recipe to you.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks Isa! I will try the recipe this weekend... my neighbor promised me a basket of beets from his garden... yum! And thank you for the congrats... After 3000+ posts, you are the one that one that deserves the congrats!! Especially all that great insight into the books... whew!


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

WWWWWWWWWW-- What's that????? live chat ? as in ROOM?????? Telllllll!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Yep! About a year (or more?) ago, we had a chat every now and then. Matter of fact, we hosted Anthony Bourdain (Kitchen Confidential, A Cook's Tour, etc) as a guest for an interactive Q&A!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

We should try an open chat again,they were a lot of fun.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I started out with a llive chat room where alot of messages were typed at a fast pace, they were alot of fun until they got kinda "ucky "if u know what I mean. Thats when I found Cheftalk
and other places to spend my spare time that was more worthwhile.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I agree, another chat would be nice. As for "ucky" chatting, that really is not tolerated on the chat or anywhere on the site. Besides, we have a very large contingent of well armed cooks and bakers that will ensure a warm and fuzzy community!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Now, if we could just remain Styx-free, Cheftalk would be a perfect world.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I was wondering how long it would take for you to add your 2-cents!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Qu’est-ce que ça veut dire “ucky”?


----------

